

Ask HN: How do you decide which idea to work on? - vishalzone2002

Many times you have more than one ideas. Before even starting to work on the idea or business, what factors do you consider that helps with deciding which one to work on?
======
ASquare
You first need to find out if there's even a market for the problem you think
is worth solving.

To do that you need to get out of the proverbial building and find people who
you think might have the problem and ask them some specific questions that
will help you identify whether there is an potential or not.

I reccomend reading "Running Lean" by Ash Maurya as it provides a great
framework and sequence of steps to follow to validate your idea

In terms of the kinds of questions you might ask: A. Customer Segments: Who
has the pain? • How to identify early-adopters? Ask some introductory
questions to collect basic demographics that you believe will drive how you
segment and qualify your early adopters.

B. Problem: What are you solving? List (up to) the top 3 problem you believe
you are solving • How does the interviewee rank the top 3 problems? • What is
their pain level for all of these problems: must-have, nice-to-have,
don’t-need? • How do customers solve these problems today? – This is generally
the heart of the interview as they do a lot of talking and you ask follow up
questions based on their responses.

You are done when you have interviewed at least 10 people and • can identify
the demographics of an early adopter, • have a must-have problem and • can
describe how customers solve this problem today

Hope that helps.

~~~
vitovito
Came here to write this. I've kept lists of project ideas for years, but the
last few years breaks them down into "could have market validation" and "would
just be for fun."

There's a dozen new ones so far this year. _Maybe_ two of them have any
potential for market validation (I'm evaluating one of them right now). The
rest are almost certainly projects where, as neat as they would be, there's
probably zero chance anyone would _pay_ to solve that problem.

------
Torgo
I get bored very quickly. I filter down to three ideas. One that is short-term
but teaches me something new; one that is a labor of love; and one that I have
determined could make me money. I will work on each one for 2-3 consecutive
days, then take a day off from any project, then move on the next one. This
keeps me from ceasing to work, either out of boredom or burnout.

------
japhyr
One filter I use is the "deathbed test". When I'm lying on my deathbed, will I
be satisfied with what I spent my life working on?

I'm not entirely an idealist, so I recognize that we need a balance between
focusing on ideas that make us money, ideas that are just for fun, and ideas
that might make the world a better place. But in the end, I want to be one of
those old people who looks back happily on a life filled with meaningful work.

So to answer your question more directly, I choose to focus on ideas and
projects that maintain a balance between earning money, playing with fun
ideas, and making the world a beter place.

------
kirankn
This is what I heard from Scott Cook, the CEO of Intuit yesterday. You pursue
an idea if there is a giant unsolved customer problem, that YOU can solve and
YOUR SOLUTION has a durable competitive advantage.

------
visakanv
1: I write extensively about all my ideas.

2: I discard those that don't resonate with anybody else.

3: I then look for excitement and eagerness from discerning readers.

4: Then I start with whichever I'm most excited about, of those ideas.

I've never been in a situation where there's more than one idea at this point,
but if there is, I'd focus on whichever I could execute faster.

